# Homemade Jack Plate



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

Received some free material so I thought I'd make my own jack plate for my HiSider and my 9.9 merc. Here's what I got. 
2x4" aircraft grade aluminum 








3" "U" Channel - Thanks to Cap't Ron 








I'm bolting the 2x4's together to create one 8" x 14" (or more) 
I'm recutting new 2x4's to make them longer in the channel. 

















I will have a 3" setback with 3" adj. Would like some input. It looks like I need a min. of 2" above transom to clear clamping bolt. I won't have to worry about clearing the side bolts because I have no angle iron rising up the sides of the motor. I notice that some of you start at the lowest setting, but end up going higher, should I go more than 2" above transom  And if I change props how would that affect me  I have made adjustment holes for 3/4" bolts, and will use brass nut. Transom mounting bolt size not figured yet. Just trying to measure twice, cut once. 
All input is welcome.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great work. A simple manual jack plate that members can make themselves is long over due.

You have 3" U channel and 2x4. What is the dimensions and shape of the mounting plate? Where did you get that piece?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks Good! Keep us posted on your progress...Dave


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

That's how a certain jackplate maker was born on another site. We were all sitting around bored one day and he said "eff-it, I'll make my own".  Looks great - keep us posted! ALWAYS great to see someone come up with a new version of an old idea!


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

how do you plan to access the back sides of your adjustment bolts inside the box tubing??  i understand youre trying to use material that is available... do you have a bandsaw??why not rip the box tubing open??   im just thinking it will be a pain to reach into that boxtube to hold a backup wrench...

not trying to be troublesome...just giving my observations...ive built a few jacks myself, and fooled with many many others.....


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

I suck at copying to quotes, so I'll do it old school. Tom, I have a couple of friends in the metal business. I simple promised them I could get them to fish quicker if they provided me the material . The size of the motor mount will be 8" across. I know I need 7 1/2 and I know where center is.
Thesher, If you got the money(not you Thesher) and want reliability, buy one that's proven. Tsg and others have a proven track record, and it's worth the investment. I am a true newbie at this, but love a challange. 
Thanks Dave I will ;D
Marshman, you are not "troublesome", I want the feedback! Look at this pic again.








Yes the head of the bolt will be inside the tube, but the nut is on the outside of the "U" channel. Looking at your pic, is this not the same? Can you loosen the bolt with just the nut, or do you need to have a wrench on the inside?
Thanks all! That's why I'm asking for your imput.
Been working on it since I posted, on and off. I Put the two brackets against each other and filed by hand to get the closest match I can.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow that whoops my wooden jackplate. And its adjustable! Nice.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i know my design is different...i was just showing...

to use ss nylock nuts(absolutely necesary to keep from loosening thru vibration)...no you cant loosen or tighten by turning just the nut or the bolt head...you have to be able to hold a backup wrench...i know id get very agitated trying to stick a long ratchet or wrench down thru the tube to hold backup...with your situation(using available material) and for a 99, i think i would split the box tube make channel out of it, or even make angle out of it...you would need a good fence on a bandsaw or table saw to get good straight cuts...but easily doable...

is that 6061 alum?? if not, it will corrode a lil in saltwater...not really a huge deal...just wont stay nice and shiny, i promise....


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

oh yeah, duh!! have you tried to get inside the tube to put a bolt thru the hole?? mite be a pretty good challenge...even putting the bolt the other way, youd still have to get inside the tube to get the nut and washer on...lol....


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Marshman keep it coming . I need the input. The inside of the tube will have a square hole for one of these:








sorry for the quality. Anyway, this will prevent turning from inside the tube, the nut will be the only moving part. From reading other posts, I understand that SS will lock up, but if you use a brass nut will a SS bolt and lock washer it won't. Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong. As far as the metal looking bad if it's not 6061, I don't know, I will see if I can get an answer. It's an 88' Highsider, that I will hand down to my sons after I have fun with it, and step up to the next level. As long as it catches fish, it can look like Brittney Spears after a drinking binge for all I care. :
Thanks for the input, I need it.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

im not familiar with brass...ive only ever used all stainless hardware...

sounds like you have it figured out...ill leave you alone.. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> From reading other posts, I understand that SS will lock up, but if you use a brass nut will a SS bolt and lock washer it won't. Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes SS can lockup, may not ever happen, but if it does your Screwed.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd just use SS and put anti-seize on em. i wouldn't worry about it too much. i like your design though, looks like it'll work just fine. this is one i just built and bolted up today. still not completely done. i wanted to make it hydraulic but couldn't find a small and cheap enough ram. oh well. keep it up.


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

Wow, looks great OSWLD! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------

